# Dropbox App for HP Touchpad (WebOS)?



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Vote here -- let Dropbox know you want an HP Touchpad version!

Vote for a Dropbox App for the HP Touchpad! (You can vote 6 times)

I'm using Box.net now ONLY because they have a nice webOS app. But honestly, I don't like that company. Maybe it's their filesize upload cap, maybe their seemingly available features that ask you go upgrade, maybe that the 'x' in their logo is totally off balance from the "b" and "o".. both in width and the thickness of the stems. Maybe I'm missing something.

so anyway,

I love dropbox, and the dropboxify app is too expensive and not optimized for the touchpad. Vote away!


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope they merge/realise that there are at least 2 requests splitting votes. I voted from the initial link, and it is sitting at 44 votes, and then yours is over 300


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I just used my 6 votes..it really needs an app on the touchpad. It's over 400 now.


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

i agree, and voted....... but it let me vote 9 times....


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

woah awesome


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually there is a dropbox app but its not for the touchpad so its in that fugly black box but still it works. Would love to see a proper app for the touchpad though.

EDIT Name of the app is dropboxify


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

The sooner it is on the first page of Most Popular the better!


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Voted +6 and Commented for TouchPad


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

http://androidforums.com/hp-touchpad/408015-dropbox-app-hp-touchpad.html#post3161911


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> http://androidforums.com/hp-touchpad/408015-dropbox-app-hp-touchpad.html#post3161911


great find... what about music and stuff..


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Gemini file explorer from the market has network storage folders, including dropbox.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

dropbox is integrated into quickoffice. there is no need for a dedicated app


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Whats so nice about the Box.net app? You can only upload things one at a time. Lame. Unless I have a single 50gb file I'll never come close to using 50gb if I have to upload them like that. Do they have a PC side app ?

Thanks for the DB tip being in QuickOffice I knew I had an account but didn't know how to access it


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

piiman said:


> Whats so nice about the Box.net app? You can only upload things one at a time. Lame. Unless I have a single 50gb file I'll never come close to using 50gb if I have to upload them like that. Do they have a PC side app ?
> 
> Thanks for the DB tip being in QuickOffice I knew I had an account but didn't know how to access it


LOL well you could put all the files you are wanting to upload into a zip file that might get up to 50 gigs, LOL not sure if you can unzip them after they are uploaded tho.


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

piiman said:


> Whats so nice about the Box.net app? You can only upload things one at a time. Lame. Unless I have a single 50gb file I'll never come close to using 50gb if I have to upload them like that. Do they have a PC side app ?
> 
> Thanks for the DB tip being in QuickOffice I knew I had an account but didn't know how to access it


and the problem with that is most of us have a single file limit of 100mb, and a monthly quota of 10gb...so it will take me 5 months and 500 perfect files to fill it up...doh!


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

NewZJ said:


> dropbox is integrated into quickoffice. there is no need for a dedicated app


+1 I just added my dropbox as a Quickoffice account. Works great for my .PDFs and office files


----------



## easahanhan (Aug 25, 2011)

jnasmith09 said:


> +1 I just added my dropbox as a Quickoffice account. Works great for my .PDFs and office files


But that is all that it works for. =(


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

dropboxify


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

So How do you add items to the dropbox from inside QuickOffice?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

solid said:


> LOL well you could put all the files you are wanting to upload into a zip file that might get up to 50 gigs, LOL not sure if you can unzip them after they are uploaded tho.


That would still be one file :wink2:


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

zappcatt said:


> and the problem with that is most of us have a single file limit of 100mb, and a monthly quota of 10gb...so it will take me 5 months and 500 perfect files to fill it up...doh!


correction, some of us not most of us


----------



## sumone666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there anyway to get movies or music from dropbox?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

NewZJ said:


> dropbox is integrated into quickoffice. there is no need for a dedicated app


Oh yeah then tell me how to put a non QuickOffice file in the box and move it to my PC. I can't find a way since there doesn't seem to be any file management on this thing. I'm back to voting for a dedicated DropBox app not Quickoffice dropbox app


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

decalex said:


> Vote here -- let Dropbox know you want an HP Touchpad version!
> 
> Vote for a Dropbox App for the HP Touchpad! (You can vote 6 times)
> 
> ...


why do they let you vote 6 times? Seems kind of weird.

Never mind I found the answer on their site.


----------



## austriak (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if someone said this already but with gemini you can move things between dropbox and the touchpad.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

austriak said:


> Not sure if someone said this already but with gemini you can move things between dropbox and the touchpad.


Gemini??

Dude I think I love you! I've been looking for a file utility and this one is much nicer than the one I found.

Now where is the drop box folder hiding on this touchpad?


----------



## austriak (Aug 31, 2011)

piiman said:


> Gemini??
> 
> Dude I think I love you! I've been looking for a file utility and this one is much nicer than the one I found.
> 
> Now where is the drop box folder hiding on this touchpad?


Go to the network tab on top, select dropbox, and log in. After that you can move things back and forth. Box.net also works as well with Gemini.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

austriak said:


> Go to the network tab on top, select dropbox, and log in. After that you can move things back and forth. Box.net also works as well with Gemini.


 oh man that's awesome for both of those apps. This Gemini app is a must have, I can't believe I couldn't find it in the store.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a bump, Think we should all still vote.

Currently sitting at 3188 votes.


----------

